# LOWRANCE IP ADDRESS PROBLEM



## bptjr (Jan 8, 2017)

I am trying to use a tp link router ,with a lowrance Ethernet cable that I cut one end off and installed rj45 connector on, to make my lowrance hds 10 gen 2 wifi to a tablet. Somehow I think that I assigned the hds 10 ip address to port 1 of the lowrance module box (that is where Ethernet cable is connected ). in retrospect I think this was a mistake and now I think the ip address should be assigned back to hds10 , as it was originally. I cant figure out how to assign ip back to hds. when I look in settings is says ip address not available. any info would be appreciated.


----------



## Jim (Jan 12, 2017)

Moving and bumping this! Hope you get this resolved!

Jim


----------

